
Why Gun Control Can't Be Solved in the USA - lj3
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/146307088451/why-gun-control-cant-be-solved-in-the-usa
======
tracker1
Probably the most balanced, level-headed article on gun control I've seen
recently. I am fairly biased on this issue in favor of maximizing personal
freedom, I am and always have been very Libertarian minded. I don't even own a
firearm, but have several friends and family that do. My father is retired PD
(narcotics undercover), and my mom still works as a dispatcher.

I do hope that people can simply be more civil, and that we can come to some
sort of consensus on revisions to allow for forced treatment of mental
illness. All the watch lists in the world do effectively nothing, as they
aren't proactive. If someone is truly believed to be dangerous, then they
should be actively removed from the country if they're resident aliens or
under psychological evaluation and/or treatment. Restricting travel and other
rights is problematic to say the least. Either be proactive, or drop the
thing.

I don't know what the next 8 months will hold, let alone the next few years.
It'll be interesting to say the least.

------
douche
Apparently Scott Adams is persona non grata on HN these days...

